# "I'm a cc'er"



## srw (13 Mar 2010)

Hmmmm.......

It's not the most tasteful of logos. Where does it spring from? Aren't we _all_ cc'ers?


----------



## Happiness Stan (13 Mar 2010)

srw said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> It's not the most tasteful of logos. Where does it spring from? Aren't we _all_ cc'ers?




Yes but some are more cc than others


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Mar 2010)

It's in the FAQs

Looks like it's a 'Thank-you' from Admin to those who donated last year.


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2010)

It's a work in progress, I'll explain in more detail later tonight.

Right now the girls are dragging showing me round all the shops in town.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## accountantpete (13 Mar 2010)

But it highlights those who are outstandingly generous and those of a rather more nervous disposition towards a fiver - I'm not too sure that's altogether a good thing.


----------



## thomas (13 Mar 2010)

accountantpete said:


> But it highlights those who are outstandingly generous and those of a rather more nervous disposition towards a fiver - I'm not too sure that's altogether a good thing.



However, a fiver to one person might be similar to another person giving £50 or more.

It's all proportionate to someone's finances.


----------



## MacB (13 Mar 2010)

I am confused


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2010)

MacB said:


> I am confused


Normal service resumed then


----------



## MacB (13 Mar 2010)

potsy said:


> Normal service resumed then




Ooomph, that was like being slapped by wet kipper


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2010)

Quite a few people didn't want the badge, and I hadn't realised when I thought-up the idea of rewarding previous donors that I would effectively be "outing" them.

The tags should be gone now.


----------



## marinyork (13 Mar 2010)

I'm quite confused. I think we should have had flowerpot hats instead of our avatars. I didn't mind the tags, although I'm not sure I merited it. 

My inbox has also gone from 150, to 2500 and is now at 3500. By the end of the year it'll be the size of the observable universe. It was full before so gratefully received .


----------



## 661-Pete (14 Mar 2010)

Are all moderators now visible? Is this a change of policy?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Mar 2010)

661-Pete said:


> Are all moderators now visible? Is this a change of policy?



those that choose to be.


----------



## 661-Pete (14 Mar 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> those that choose to be.


Ah I see, an opt-in, opt-out arrangement. Maybe it's for the best this way, though some will doubtless disagree. Are all moderators 'global' by the way, or are there some who moderate only certain boards: and can they show their status?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Mar 2010)

yacf has mods that oversee certain forums, on cc we just all muck in, as we're all active contributors to the forums.


----------

